# How Derealization Works...



## QuickSand444

[Deleted by User]


----------



## QuickSand444

[Deleted by User]


----------



## QuickSand444

[Deleted by User]


----------



## Guest

> Derealization is a shift in attention...however, instead of the cube replacing your visual field; it is the thought of your visual field which replaces itself.


This is plausible in my eyes. You've used much time and effort researching DR/DP. Good on you.


----------



## Corduroy28

What about depersonalization? where acknowledgement of the self and emotional familiarity is gone? is it the opposite?


----------



## jonnyfiasco

Thanks for the hard work, but do you have a laymans interpretation...? ;-)


----------



## invisible.ink

Wow...just wow. You put so much thought into it and it really makes sense.
Thanks for this.


----------



## CECIL

I've gotta give you some massive props for applying mathematics to DR :lol:

I think you may even be the first to do that :shock: Awesome 

That said, I was also a "why?" kid and still am. I too took apart my toys to see how they worked, spending more time doing that than actually playing with them, lol.

I've also spent hours upon hours analysing DP and coming up with complex ways of explaining it and how it works. While having an understanding can help intellectually, it does little for helping you heal.

Approaching DP/DR from an intellectual/mental standpoint is doomed from the outset. You'll spend your time chasing your tail and creating layers upon layers of anxiety. Or creating complex mathematical equations to try to explain away your lack of feeling 

IMO you need to get out of your head, but I am open to being wrong.

Good luck


----------



## QuickSand444

[Deleted by User]


----------



## QuickSand444

[Deleted by User]


----------



## Morgulon

Reading all this has made me feel a lot more better and stable... thanks much for the great insight =)


----------



## DRyan

unrealpotboy3154 said:


> *IMPLICATIONS*
> 
> I would argue that derealization is a form of higher consciousness. If one looks at a desk and is conscious of the paper on top of it, then one is conscious of the paper on top of it. If one looks at a desk and is conscious of the paper and coffee mug on top of it, the one is said to be more conscious (of items). A very good conscious driver is aware of many items: cars, obstacles, signs. A sleepy driver is not. Consciousness relates to items denoted by the notation of relation ~
> 
> So if consciousness is represented by C and items represented by M, then C ~ M.
> If abstract reality in situation 2 is represented by X and if directly perceived reality in situation 1 is represented by Y, then:
> 
> C ~ (X, Y) which is by this definition more conscious than C ~ (Y).
> 
> This higher consciousness won?t give you any special psychic abilities but it is non-the-less a higher consciousness. Now, if these new circuits in your brain (processes of situations 1 and 2) can be used to think of things such as atoms, mass, reality, mathematics, etc...then maybe your new-found philosophical insight or rather obsession of reality may serve purpose in providing you with new thinking material. You may see connections between things that not too many people can see?as denoted below where one frame of attention is denoted by C1 and the second C2 where C by itself is consciousness.
> 
> C1 ~ (C2 = X ~ Y)
> 
> In the situation above, the person is aware of his/hers derealized state and is seeing the relationship between the derealized and un-derealized worlds (like I am explaining right now). That is how you would express my mind state.
> 
> I hope these posts help somebody come to terms with derealization. I believe part of getting over it is understanding how it works.


I haven't educated myself to the extent you've taken your own understanding to, so I'm in part writing a counter-argument that at this time makes sense to me, in order to see your counter-counter-arguement 

It makes more sense (imo) to see this condition as a change and not an ascension. I've gained some understandings and insights that I would not have otherwise. I agree its a shift in attention, and I think that argues against the idea of having ascended to a higher consciousness.


----------



## DRyan

DRyan said:


> unrealpotboy3154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPLICATIONS*
> 
> I would argue that derealization is a form of higher consciousness. If one looks at a desk and is conscious of the paper on top of it, then one is conscious of the paper on top of it. If one looks at a desk and is conscious of the paper and coffee mug on top of it, the one is said to be more conscious (of items). A very good conscious driver is aware of many items: cars, obstacles, signs. A sleepy driver is not. Consciousness relates to items denoted by the notation of relation ~
> 
> So if consciousness is represented by C and items represented by M, then C ~ M.
> If abstract reality in situation 2 is represented by X and if directly perceived reality in situation 1 is represented by Y, then:
> 
> C ~ (X, Y) which is by this definition more conscious than C ~ (Y).
> 
> This higher consciousness won?t give you any special psychic abilities but it is non-the-less a higher consciousness. Now, if these new circuits in your brain (processes of situations 1 and 2) can be used to think of things such as atoms, mass, reality, mathematics, etc...then maybe your new-found philosophical insight or rather obsession of reality may serve purpose in providing you with new thinking material. You may see connections between things that not too many people can see?as denoted below where one frame of attention is denoted by C1 and the second C2 where C by itself is consciousness.
> 
> C1 ~ (C2 = X ~ Y)
> 
> In the situation above, the person is aware of his/hers derealized state and is seeing the relationship between the derealized and un-derealized worlds (like I am explaining right now). That is how you would express my mind state.
> 
> I hope these posts help somebody come to terms with derealization. I believe part of getting over it is understanding how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't educated myself to the extent you've taken your own understanding to, so I'm in part writing a counter-argument that at this time makes sense to me, in order to see your counter-counter-arguement
> 
> It makes more sense (imo) to see this condition as a change and not an ascension. I've gained some understandings and insights that I would not have otherwise. On the other hand, I've lost some. I agree its a shift in attention, and I think that argues against the idea of having ascended to a higher consciousness.
Click to expand...


----------



## QuickSand444

[Deleted by User]


----------



## QuickSand444

This is good feeback. Anyone have idea, please respond.


----------



## JaoDP123

If I understand you correctly derealization is the first tilda in:
C1 ~ (C2 = X ~ Y).

It is an approximation of our consciousness or being which in turn approximates reality, which is Y.


----------



## QuickSand444

[Deleted by User]


----------



## hennessy

unrealpotboy3154 said:


> Sorry I took so long to respond...
> 
> The first tilde is not so much an approximation as it is a relation (of vague and general, abstract sort)
> 
> For example, 2+2=4 ~ 3+3=6 where ~ represents a sort of doubling. I could just as easily have put 1+4=5 ~ 4+16=20 where ~ represents a sort of quadrupling...the point being that ~ represents a relationship. It does not indicated what that relationship is, exactly.


you have an e-mail dude? we gotta talk


----------

